

IPhone 5 Sleep/Wake Button Replacement Program - YPetrov
http://ssl.apple.com/support/iphone5-sleepwakebutton

======
zachlipton
My iPhone 5 sleep/wake button has been pretty much dead for a month or so now
(it would sort-of work if you pressed it multiple times with feeling) and this
program was finally the kick in the pants I needed to deal with it. I had
AppleCare, so it would have been covered either way, but the thing was getting
on my nerves.

It was even more painless than I expected. Got a same-day Genius Bar
appointment on Friday, backed up my phone, walked over to the Apple Store from
work. Waited 5 minutes, spent maybe 5 minutes going through the replacement
song and dance, and walked out with a new working iPhone in my pocket.

------
arrakeen
My iPhone 5 is the worst smart phone I've ever owned by far. Seemingly days
after my warranty expired, the sleep/lock button and the volume down button
stopped working. It's great that they're recognizing the sleep/lock button
issue and I will definitely be taking advantage of it, but I'm still left with
a broken volume button

------
batuhanicoz
In Turkey they replace any iPhone with broken home button or sleep/wake button
given it is within it's warranty time. And it takes roughly 10-15 minutes to
walk into the Apple Store and walk out with the new phone.

Replaced two phones in the past 2 weeks.

~~~
spada
i'd love it if it were as simple as that in Canada.

~~~
yurymik
It literally is. I had volume button broken two weeks after the purchase. Went
to the Apple store, 15 minutes later came out with a new phone.

~~~
spada
excellent. i'll give it a go.

~~~
batuhanicoz
You should get an appointment for the Genius Bar so you don't wait, at least
in Turkey. I'm assuming all Apple Store's are the same?

------
dmayer
They also have a software solution in the form of a floating overlay (similar
to Facebook Messenger). I saw the feature recently and it allows you to
trigger both the sleep and the home button.

------
dunham
My wife's phone has this issue. She took it in two days past the 1 year
warranty period (last month) and they refused to fix it.

~~~
spada
"As of April 25, 2014, the replacement process will be available in the U.S.
and Canada. In other countries, it will be available as of May 2, 2014."

------
JimmaDaRustla
GF's phone has this issue. She says "If I use my teeth, it works."

I don't even...

------
hberg
They should do this for the home button as well. Both my 3GS and 5 have
developed finicky home buttons.

~~~
DanOWar
I've had this issue with an iPhone 2 and 4, and was able to permanently fix it
in both cases by applying acetone to a cotton swab (Q-Tip) and cleaning the
home button with it (allowing a small amount of acetone to enter into the
seam). In both instances, the home button worked like new afterwards, for
years. Your results may vary, but to maximize your chances, I'd suggest using
a high grade acetone (e.g. from a home improvement store) as opposed to nail
polish.

------
jinushaun
I look forward to a similar press release regarding the iPad mini home
button...

